# May is due the 19th and Honey is due the 20th??



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got 2 does due the last part of the week. Not sure who'll go first. They both look good and ready. One is a first time kidder the other is an old pro. May is the Boer and Honey is the Nubian. I really not sure if I want boys or girls from either I'll just be happy with alive and healthy kids. We've lost enough I need alive babies of either gender.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea I can't wait top see what they have for ya.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Exciting! Kids soon.  I have a Honey that is due any day now also.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Kidding!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I can't wait either! I gave them some nice dry straw tonight since we are having another temperature drop. I have 1 more to kid after these 2 but she's not due until Feb sometime. I'm hoping the early part of Feb. I'm hoping for spots!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like her look at the capacity she has. Who is the doe in front of her? I like her too. I can not wait to see what you get.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's a big girl and a big sweetheart. I wish I had a better idea of when she's going to kid but the lady wasn't sure. The doeling in front is Helga, she's an 94% registered doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics.... Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O yea ok she looks really thick in that picture I like her rump.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice looking goats. Happy kidding!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty  Happy kidding! Hoping for some beautiful spotted doelings for ya  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting!! :GAAH: Maybe they are waiting for the warm up this weekend.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My girls were really good about going on the warm days too.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Let's hope it's soon, I worry about May going over to much and the babies getting to big. And we didn't write down the date but my daughter thought Honey was due either the 20th or the 30th.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope you get kids soon!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing yet :hair: we are going away for a few hours today so hopefully they'll kid while we are gone with no problems.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything yet?? Was the 19 & 20th days 145 or 150 for them?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Babies? Babies?  We want babies!!! Lol


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing yet May was a 150 days on the 19th. Honey might not be due until the 30th my daughter didn't write the date down but remembered it was either the 20th or 30th. 

So May is 153 days now. I asked hubby about inducing her and he's not comfy doing that so we'll wait I suppose.

I want babies also!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I hope she goes soon for you!! I can hardly wait for mine to kid, and they still have 45 days left! Lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How's May this morning?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Miserable looking and still pregnant. Her udder isn't tight yet but we had another doe that her udder didn't get tight till after she kidded. I sure hope she kids soon and then Honey and then Tanzy. I'm kinda ready for kidding season to be over.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Come on May it is time to push out those kids.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: May is due the 19th and Honey is due the 30th??*

It's past time what do you mean?!?! I'm guessing she's going to do like April and wait til she's a week overdue. So that means she'll kid Thursday. We think her and April are sisters their scrapie tags are from the same farm and just a few digits off of one another.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O that is interesting. Well I hope it is soon for you.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How are they today?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

May *might be* going into labor I've seen her squat and pee a few times here lately. Watching on my camera it looks like her sides are having contractions. I forgot to check her udder when I did chores. But I thought I've seen all this before and nothing happened.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Could be about time. Just keep an eye on her like you've been doing. Those girls make up their OWN minds when they are going to kid :thumb: Happy safe kiddings!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I should go take some photos to show how huge these 2 are now. I've tried making plans and going away for awhile. I've not watched them on the camera. She just wont cooperate and kid :sigh: The poor girl is hanging so low her spine is showing and I know she's eating good. She gets 1 pound a grain a day all the grass and alfalfa hay she can eat. I do need to offer them some mineral I forgot I took it out to clean the bucket and didn't put it back in.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Minerals always help, plus I tend to find that goats love them


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah they had free choice mineral up until a day or two ago. I just forgot to put it back out. But I've got me a note to do that at feeding time. I took some new photos of May and Honey just now. May has had kids before Honey is a first timer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Poor girls look like they are ready LOL I hope they go soon for ya LOL.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

They both act miserable I had to really sweet talk them into getting up for photos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor babies... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

May kidded today. Now I just have my 2 Nubian left to kid. Honey and Tansy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What did May have?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Triplets but 1 was dead on arrival. 2 boys and a girl.... viewtopic.php?f=51&t=28129


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Honey just kidded i had to help get the first one out but the 2nd slid right on out. She has 2 bucklings :kidblue: :kidblue: She jumped in the pen with my Boer buck so she has 1/2 boer boys. I'll post photos when they are dry.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on the boys!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! That's great!! The long wait is over... Lol  Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I still have 1 more to kid but she's not due until Feb something. I have no actual due date so it'll be surprise.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh cool! What's her name? What breed is she, and what was she bred to?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats cant wait to see them! :stars:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Pictures are here.... viewtopic.php?f=51&t=28175


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

